
Show HN: Dex OIDC Provider for Kubernetes - philips
https://github.com/coreos/dex#dex---a-federated-openid-connect-provider
======
SEJeff
Dex is great stuff (I use it to hookup Active Directory to k8s), but I wish
the example app was a bit more user-friendly.

The first "login for / extra scopes" page is pretty confusing for new users.
Luckily it is all open source and I can hack it, but would prefer not to.

